# Quarter round placement / opinions and suggestions



## jpeterson (Aug 25, 2008)

I have attached two photos, same problem, different side of the hallway.  Both of these baseboard trim pieces come up against carpet in our family room.   The quarter round trim ends on one side of the door casing on both sides, but obviously, I would like to trim out the unfinished side as well.  My question is, how can I accomplish this without it looking as though part of the trim is missing?  Would you run quarter round down to the end of the wall, including the carpeted areas?  Should I terminate the quarter round at the transition?  Opinions?  Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello JPeterson:
Yes, I would run the quarterround to the transition and make a return on the end of it. The return can be made a couple of ways; cut a 45* angle with the front end long, then cut another very small piece to slip into the space, glue it and nail the longer piece against it to hold; the other way and much simpler is to round down the end of the quarterround with a wood rasp and finish it off with sandpaper.
I'm like you, I don't understand why they did one side of a door and not the other.
Glenn


----------



## jpeterson (Aug 25, 2008)

Glenn,

Thanks for the reply.   I thought this looked pretty strange as well.  I think I would like to cut my return as you described above.  Can you give me a quick diagram or picture of what I am trying to accomplish?  

Greatly appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Jeff:
After looking back at the pictures again, I see the previous trim guys have already set a precedent for the return. It appears they simply made a 5* back cut on the ends. It would be best if you go with that and match the rest of the trim.
Glenn


----------



## jpeterson (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like they measured down from top 1/4 inch and did a 33 degree backcut at that point  Seems simple.  We'll see how it turns out!

Thanks again.

Jeff


----------



## handyguys (Aug 26, 2008)

JP - A bit more work for you - While you are at it ... you might as well ... since you have your tools out ... whats a few more dollars ... whats a few more hours...

I would replace the trim around the door so its flush with the floor. Looks bad to me.


----------



## jpeterson (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah... that trim is definitely getting a repair as well.  I "shimmed" it in another area with an original piece of the trim, cut to fit the space, then sealed and painted.  It is almost impossible to tell that it was not even before.  ( Opinion ? )

Also, second opinion time... I cut the quarter round and bumped it up against the transition strip.  ( See attached picture. ) It still looks "unfinished" to me.  The second picture I have attached is a lenth of QR thats runs into the carpeted area ( disregard the fact that it is running over the transition ).  Does anyone add QR to the baseboard trim on carpeted areas, or, will this look bad / incorrect?  Opinions?


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 27, 2008)

No QR on carpet, it's usually done on hardwood floors and tile. Basically it is a sanitary moulding. And what you have is Ok on the floor to the casing, but I would run it all the way on the floor pieces, to the edges. 
Only a professional will know what you have not done up to par, don't worry about the small stuff to much, just make it look nice.


----------



## jpeterson (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks like this job turned out pretty good.  I have attached some pictures of the final results.  I took the advice I receoved here, and, replaced the door casing trim as well to get rid of the gap at the bottom.  Thanks for all of your opinions / assistance.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks just like what I would expect of one of my guy's. Looks good, enjoy.


----------



## jpeterson (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks!  I'm thinking about giving up my day job. ( Okay, not really )


----------

